# You don't have to be RICH $$$



## 007

You don't have to be rich, to Bluewater Fish!
I have written some simple rules to follow when replying to "_CREWS WANTED"._
Here is your oppertunity to fish on a $100K++ boat. These guys probably don"t need you to pay for expenses to go fish, they are just extending an invite ~ out of courtesy (and the love of fishing) to allow the "Average Joe" a chance to go "Offshore Fishing.
*HERE ARE A FEW SIMPLE RULES:*
1) The Captain is awlays right! (it's his boat!)
2) Treat this boat like it was yours!
3) This is _"NOT A PARTY Boat"!_ There is no deckhand to clean up after you! You are the deckhand ~ clean up your own mess X 5!
4) Volunteer a day off or a rough weather day, to rig the boat/tackle/change oil/clean/polish/or whatever might be needed for the next trip. (all efforts appreciated)
5) Be the Captains eyes in the back of his head ~ especially on a "Sport Fisher". The Capt'. is always looking forward. It's up to you to monitor the deck for runaway lines/deck lids/rising water, etc.!
6) BE ORGANIZED !!! *No one likes a "sloppy or un-safe deck"!*
Follow these rules and you are _almost always_ guaranteed a spot on the NEXT Trip. Always use common sense, practice safety and the Captain _WILL_ see that you are serious about fishing on his boat.
GOOD LUCK - TIGHT LINES ! 
Deckhand, First Mate & Happy Fisherman !
007


----------



## Guest

thanks for the heads up.it works well for smaller craft also.i've been reading and watching articles ,onblue water must admit i'm interested in trying it.


----------



## boom!

good post


----------



## Fargus

Very good post. Very sound sense there!


----------



## 007

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR

Great post


----------



## Bill Fisher

7) if captain falls overboard, disengage auto pliot, turn boat around, go pick'im up

(actually that's rule #1 on my boat)


----------



## Txfirenfish

Thanks for the heads up. I was fortunate enough to be taken offshore before by a fellow 2cooler before and am hoping to again this year. I definitely want to be invited back.


----------



## haparks

i can tell u i have met several wounderful folks on 2 cool and i have gone out on their very expensive very big boats and have had the time of my life and these are just some of the rules to folleow they are great ones


----------



## TWHJ28

Very good post, and nice heads up for all the newbies comming onboard. All comes down to respect. *Respect the man.*


----------



## boom!

*"Respect the man"*
*Respect the resource*


----------



## acehead

Great Post ....


----------



## txredneck68

Great post,, this is something I would love to do one day


----------



## Tankfxr

Looks like some sound thinking and some good ideas for someone to follow.


----------



## Rode Warrior

Thanks for the post. You make very good points, and I would expect that pulling my fair share of deck duty and clean up is a given. That is the way I operated in the past. I have wanted to volunteer on this board as crew for some time, but fuel prices are so outrageous that even those costs are high. Boat ownership and operation are not for the faint of wallet. The old saying that "if you have to ask how much it is, then you can not afford it" has never been more true.

Now, I am not clear about your post. Are you talking about your boat, a friend's boat or other owners in general?


----------



## 007

*You don't have to be RICH$$$$*

I tounament fish on a buddy of mines boat. This is the boat I'm talking about. He loves to fish (Doesen't everyone?) And when we're not tourney fishing he likes to experiment! These are the times I post CREWS WANTED!!! SO, look for my post in the near future!!!! 007

Yes! I do have a boat,but I'm not talking about mine! Any other boat on this post,but mine! I'm talking about these guys with Sport Fishers or "go fast boats"


----------



## Tiny

Rode Warrior said:


> *The old saying that "if you have to ask how much it is, then you can not afford it" has never been more true.*
> 
> Now, I am not clear about your post. Are you talking about your boat, a friend's boat or other owners in general?


I have to disagree with this statement, these days with the rising costs of fuels, bait, ice and everything related to fishing, I seriously believe that it is a good idea to have a good idea of the expenses that you might incur.. prior to depature on someone else's rig, with hopes of being invited back... If you can't pay your fair share, you should not go, don't find out when it's too late and for dang sure don't spend money you don't have.

Tiny


----------



## 007

Didn't mean for this to get into who has what, but more like a how to! So, if you have any more questions for me, feel free to PM me! 007!!!


----------



## tngbmt

spent friday offshore with mwb07 and his friend, 'the captain'. they're a couple of fair and fun, knowledgeable guys and they've got a great boat. 
the concept of splitting cost starts with the crew that wants an invite. the rest of the common sense stuff is if they want to remain on the list of invites. i've been on friends' boats that refuse to take my money so i bring bait, ice, beer, buy breakfast or dinner to make sure i cover my share of cost and/or their labor putting the trip together.
when the Good Lord should demand my presence .. i hope all favors i owed has been settled & all my debts been paid.


----------



## 007

*You don't have to be rich$$$*

Thanks Tony! You hit right on the head! And....YOU HAVE an automatic invite on any future trip we have coming up!!!!! Tight lines!!! 007!!!


----------



## TWHJ28

Hey, Tony thanks for the help, very knowledgeable crew, hope to see ya on future trips. Tommy.


----------



## 007

*yOU DON'T HAVE TO BE rich$$$*

Thanks also to you Tommy and Dave!!! Both of you also have an automatic invite back on the next trip!!!! Hopefully sooner than later! Soon as the water warms up...... WE'RE THERE!!!!! 007!!!


----------



## Red Tuna

Good post mwb007. Respecting the captain and carrying your weight should be automatic for anyone who is lucky enough to take a trip on someone else's boat.

One of the other things that can be important (depending on the captain) is to fish hard and with enthusiasm. The captain automatically has to work hard all day, and most captains I know take pride in putting people on fish. So its a good idea to do your part by working just as hard to catch fish.

I've been on trips where guests on the boat do their part at the dock and with their wallets, but are a little lackadaisical at times while fishing (taking breaks from fishing, taking too many naps, in general being lazy when the fishing is slow). Sometimes that stuff if understandable, but in general I think you're more likely to get invited back if you're enthusiastic and fishing hard.


----------



## sabine lake hustler

great post and tips! especially the one on taking a day out to help with maint and rigging!


----------



## txcbc

I agree with Across777!

Quote: "but are a little lackadaisical at times while fishing (taking breaks from fishing, taking too many naps, in general being lazy when the fishing is slow".

It kills me to repeatedly have to tell someone to get out of the beanbag, move it, and grab a road when they know you are slowing down to fish a spot! They normally don't get invited back.


----------



## 007

Grab a "road"? Didn't know they had a handle!!











txcbc said:


> I agree with Across777!
> 
> Quote: "but are a little lackadaisical at times while fishing (taking breaks from fishing, taking too many naps, in general being lazy when the fishing is slow".
> 
> It kills me to repeatedly have to tell someone to get out of the beanbag, move it, and grab a road when they know you are slowing down to fish a spot! They normally don't get invited back.


----------

